# Dirty Horses :)



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

Everybody likes pictures of clean, shiny horses ready for a show....but I really want to see some pictures of dirty/muddy horses! My paint loves dirt and in most of the pictures I have of him, he's absolutely filthy, so I'm uploading a few of him at his cleanest and dirtiest-- the difference is mind-blowing! Anyone else have a horse like this?









^ He's a mud monster!
















^ This one was taken just after a bath


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! I don't think my horse has ever been that dirty! Those are great pictures!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I do believe that wins the prize for dirtiest horse! Great pictures!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

For some reason, Solon, likes getting his head really dirty when he rolls.











And rolling - he's VERY vocal when he rolls. :lol:


Rwaarrrrr!!! videos from friends & fun videos on webshots


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

this is one of the mares out where i ride after a heavey work out..it was to cold to wash her down .


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

geez i hate when you can't wash them down i hate saddle marks LOL if i can wash them down i brush them until the saddle marks are gone so my horse sadie is litrally the cleanest horse you will ever meet LOL! then royal makes me cringe cause hes always so dirty XD i always have to brush him for like an hour i just CANNOT stand it when a horse is dirty haha


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The joys of having a mainly (sometimes) white horse....


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

It's always the white ones that want to be dirty . And I know what you mean about being vocal when they roll, Solon-- there's a Friesian at my barn who does the same thing.


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

In the first picture I thought...."My, what a peculiar colouring that horse has!"
Never though that would all be from mud!!!!


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's my mud baby, Peppy. This 'arena' actually connects out to a larger pasture, and when this place gets muddy, she will not leave and I actually have to close the gate to it so she'll stay out. 










And here she is squeaky clean shortly after a bath..


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

haha ya imprint just isnt a clean horse.. you can brush her as much as you want it sticks to her ooor she goes and rolls and gets dirty all over again


----------

